# FITA wind socks to wind sock swivels to poles.



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

FITA wind socks to wind sock swivels to poles.

When needed for setting up a major FITA tournament.
After being asked a few times…

FITA Wind Socks can be purchased from the FITA Store.
http://shop.archery.org/en/produit.php?idIndex=2&idContent=5

The wind socks can be tied on to a large fishing snap swivels.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_30042____SearchResults 

The Wind sock can then be attached to a windsock “Conduit Swivel Socket Tip” Swivel arm.
http://www.kitesonline.com/flags/swivel.html 

The swivel arm fitting fits snugly into or can be glued into a 6” long ½” threaded rigid conduit piece
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100117881

Using a threaded ½” rigid conduit coupler.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100353841

The 6” piece of rigid conduit can be attached to a 10’ piece of ½” rigid conduit (aka IMC)..
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100116284

The conduit can then be mounted like a flag pole by driving a ½” x 48” piece of rebar (concrete or masonry deformed reinforcing steel bar) into the earth vertically and then positioning the rigid conduit over the rebar. Available at most building supply stores, be sure to check to see that the rebar fits inside of the conduit.

This configuration places the windsock at 3 meters above the ground in keeping with FITA Rule Book 2, 7.2.5.9 
“Windsocks on both sides of the field and one in the middle when there is a split between the two sides. 
The windsocks are to be placed between 2.5 and 3.5 meters above the ground.”
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/2008RulesENG_Book2.pdf 

Most place the wind socks about 10 meters in front of the targets.
Note that the windsocks will extend over 5 feet horizontally in a strong wind.
Position the windsock polls so that, when aiming off, the windsock is not in the way.

Enjoy…


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

More windsock swivels for conduit poles
http://windsocksbyconnie.com/poles.htm
http://www.kiteguys.ca/products/Swivel-socket-extension.html


Serious Fun said:


> FITA wind socks to wind sock swivels to poles.
> 
> When needed for setting up a major FITA tournament.
> After being asked a few times…
> ...


----------



## 788fan (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't see what the exact size or dimension the wind sock needs to be if we want to buy a flag for practice similar to regulations. There are a lot of different kinds and sizes, so I would be interested to see where the specifics are listed in the regulations.
Thanks for all the information.
Pam
Keller


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

788fan said:


> I don't see what the exact size or dimension the wind sock needs to be if we want to buy a flag for practice similar to regulations. There are a lot of different kinds and sizes, so I would be interested to see where the specifics are listed in the regulations.
> Thanks for all the information.
> Pam
> Keller


Why not buy the WA/FITA wind sock and train and compete with the real thing?


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Cool wind sock, $40 + $27 to ship. Great for the larger clubs.


----------



## 788fan (Mar 1, 2005)

Serious Fun said:


> Why not buy the WA/FITA wind sock and train and compete with the real thing?


That doesn't answer my question!  It is too expensive, anyway. Does anyone have any useful input?? I could maybe ask the folks from the Arizona cup that we are going home from.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

788fan said:


> That doesn't answer my question!  It is too expensive, anyway. Does anyone have any useful input?? I could maybe ask the folks from the Arizona cup that we are going home from.


Ahhh, that would be us...email me at [email protected]  

Please never hesitate to ask about anything you see at an Arizona State Archery Association event. We strongly encourage any and all to host quality events deserving of the archers that work hard to learn, train and compete. We believe that all communities should have accessible certified instruction and coaching, ample range space and facilities, quality events and supportive programs. 
When it comes to cost, we believe in buying something once may cost more initially but may save in the long run. We believe in the long run. We also have experience in ways to save money. For instance, World Archery sometimes brings merchandise to the USA to sell. They can be reached by email. They might have merchandise you seek at an event you will visiting. 

Our websites include www.arizonacup.com www.azarchery.com and www.azjoad.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The FITA windsock, a written description…Windsock from 2004-2006 era.
The wind sock is made up of:

Four, one foot long when tied together, 3/32” diameter nylon/polyester cords that are attached to the pole/swivel and to the wind sock grommets
40” to 42” (relaxed vs stretched fabric) long wind sock, the fabric is a light weight mesh polyester/nylon material. There is one seam on the length of the windsock.
The inlet is opening is 12” diameter circle with a 1-1/2” bias tape plus an additional rolled portion around cord to form a ¼” diameter casing encased rope. The bias tape has four grommets at quarter points along the bias tape circle. The casing creates a stiffened opening of the inlet. 
The outlet opening has a 4” diameter circle with a 3/16” hemmed edge opening.
The wind sock has five color bands printed on to the fabric that are approximately 8” tall each. The top is white, then black, blue, red and yellow FITA target colors. FITA logo and website is printed on the white portion.
End


----------

